# The Lights on Neff Circle 2013



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

New for 2013 are some fight songs for 3 local Universities on the *ORIGINAL *Jack-o-Lantern Arch!

USU... My alma mater! GO AGGIES!!





BYU.... Home of the Cougars!





U of U.... Home of the Runnin' Utes!





ENJOY! And Happy Halloween!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I want that pumpkin arch! Between the fabrication and technical wizardry involved, I'm backing away very slowly. I can't take on a project like that....:redfacekin:


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

^ agreed!!


----------

